# Cloud vs. Composite Link - Deathbattle



## strongarm85 (Jun 9, 2012)

Screwattack.com has the Deathbattle series and their next episode is going to be Cloud from Final Fantasy VII vs. Composite Link.

By their rules, Cloud is denied access to summons, but otherwise has a full gambit of materia. He also gets all of his canon feats as well as feats from Dissidia. 

That said they're giving link some highly preferential treatment. While Cloud could probably beat any single version of Link in a strait up fight. The version of Link being used has a composite of all of Link's items and abilities.

For instance this Link has access to Magic Armor, which makes him completley invicible as long as he has rupies in his pouch. The armor drains 2 ruppies per second. When there are no rupies left the armor becomes heavy and stops granting link protection which keeps him from being able to move fast. That said there is also a Legend of Zelda game where Link can have a wallet that holds 9900 rupies.

Link also gets several other potions and items and spells that grant temporary immunity in other games. He has access to Red Ring, the mirror shield, Purple Potions (which act exactly like faries in bottles), Power Bracelet (which allows Link to lift Boulders several times his size), Pegasus Boots (which allows him to run so fast he can smash through solid rock Kool-ade man styile), Magic Cape (which makes him invisible as long a he still has magic), Roc's cape (which allows Link to jump really really high.)

If that wasn't OP enough though, Link also has access to the all of his masks from Majora's masks.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 9, 2012)

Cloud can still win, invulnerability is a NLF, Link doesn't nosell attacks when he has his invincibility armor/magic on so he could still be knocked back. Links best chance is with Giants mask, and beating Cloud physically, though he has the problem with keeping up with Cloud.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 9, 2012)

I thought you could only use the Giant's mask in a very specific place though?

I think Link beats Cloud in physical strength though, with his Twilight Princess pure physical strength combined with the gold gauntlets. Speed is a problem though.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 9, 2012)

Fierce diety can only be used in boss rooms, the certain places is just game mechanics since it would defeat the purpose if link can walk around as a giant and slash the moon in half.

Yeah Link is physically stronger then Cloud, but speed is a problem and Cloud is more versatile with materia.


----------



## Red Angel (Jun 9, 2012)

Considering Cloud has silence spells, that pretty nullifies any magical boost Link has. Further boosted with Clouds insta-death, death sentence, polymorphing and time stops which Link has no defense against, Cloud's shield spell which nullifies physical damage and absorbs elemental damage (which nullifies most of Links equipment) and Clouds vastly superior physical abilities, such as being strong enough to cleave skyscrapers to peices and leap several hundred meters into the air, fast enough to deflect scores of bullets with his sword and durable enough to survive being plummeted into buildings from large heights, im going to go ahead and say Cloud curbstomps Link handily


----------



## Badalight (Jun 9, 2012)

Not sure why it is composite Link, since they are technically different people and from different time lines, but I'll bite.

Though, a lot of Cloud's feat are questionable gameplay feats, the materia he has is still useful. I guess it depends on how much you chalk it up to gameplay mechanics, because the ability to stop time, reflect any attack, control gravity, and etc are all pretty strong. 

That said, durability, speed, strength, and swordsmanship should all go to Cloud. Though perhaps I am forgetting some item that makes Link really powerful.


----------



## Red Angel (Jun 9, 2012)

That and Cloud can also use silence and cut Link off from his magic, or sap away all his magic, thus leaving Link to rely on physical combat, in which he is outclassed in pretty much every physical area (strength, speed, reactions, durability and skill)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2012)

Cloud should still win.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 9, 2012)

StealthRanger said:


> That and Cloud can also use silence and cut Link off from his magic, or sap away all his magic, thus leaving Link to rely on physical combat, in which he is outclassed in pretty much every physical area (strength, speed, reactions, durability and skill)



As far as we know, Silence only works on materia and not magic, so I don't think in the case of FF7, that we equalize magic to materia.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 10, 2012)

Man I haven't bumped into a Link vs. Cloud thread after like 2007 or 2008 and since then, i've been ignoring it for almost the entire time. Never thought I'd live to see the day it gets revived again under my nose, but not that I care anymore anyways. 

Well it seems like I'm the only one here so far pulling for composite link to win here (eep.), but I do expect that Death Battle is probably going to make Cloud win. Regardless of who wins, I think making another Link vs. Cloud match is just asking for another big-ass shitstorm to happen.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pecola said:


> Man I haven't bumped into a Link vs. Cloud thread after like 2007 or 2008 and since then, i've been ignoring it for almost the entire time. Never thought I'd live to see the day it gets revived again under my nose, but not that I care anymore anyways.
> 
> Well it seems like I'm the only one here so far pulling for composite link to win here (eep.), but I do expect that Death Battle is probably going to make Cloud win. Regardless of who wins, I think making another Link vs. Cloud match is just asking for another big-ass shitstorm to happen.



Like Mario vs. Sonic, Doom Guy vs. Master Chief, and Peach vs. Zelda did?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 10, 2012)

Why in the world would Peach vs Zelda make a shitstorm, has Peach done things no ones told me about?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2012)

Peach is stronger then Mario, fit with telekineses with supersonic movements. 

Hell I think half the time Bowser loses to Mario is because he is to busy restraining peach.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow, I thought Peach was just useless except for Smash Bros.


----------



## Red Angel (Jun 10, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> As far as we know, Silence only works on materia and not magic, so I don't think in the case of FF7, that we equalize magic to materia.



Wouldn't elemental compatibility rule mean that they interact as such tho?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2012)

Never even heard of that rule, so I dunno.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

@Some sort of zombie

She's also a mountain buster in Super Mario RPG Legend of the Seven Stars.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 10, 2012)

I think death battle is right more often than not. They do pretty good research, and it's really just 1 or 2 people that do it.


----------



## Eight (Jun 10, 2012)

Master Magic Materia + added effect on his weapon , Master Summon + added effect on his weapon. Same with his armor. hp and mp absorb, power and speed materia , final attack + revive. hero drink (30% stat increase up to 4 times), megalixer . There's really just too much to him in regular FF7, I haven't even played Dissedia lol. + Ribbon equipped.

I'm guessing he can still equip the summoning materia for it's "+ added effect" use, but just NOT use it. it IS part of the game, right?

Than he still has all those crazy items and Limit Break Techniques, and a shit load of materia combinations and... is his Ultima Sword (still his strongest weapon?).

The last Link game I played was on the SNES, so I may be shortchanging Link, but I just don't see Link winning this at all.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Badalight said:


> I think death battle is right more often than not. They do pretty good research, and it's really just 1 or 2 people that do it.



Kind of depressing though at times.

They did a shit job on Yoshi but still got the outcome correct.

They also did a shit job on researching Bomberman and got the outcome to his fight wrong. (The feat less wonder Dig Dug wins somehow)

But other than that they have done a respectable job on researching, hopefully they find stuff i never knew about Cloud and Link.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 10, 2012)

Badalight said:


> *I think death battle is right more often than not.* They do pretty good research, and it's really just 1 or 2 people that do it.



Tell me you didn't seriously mean that, unless I knew what you really meant by "more often than not".  

(i agree with the research part, but there are several matches I don't agree with, just like everyone else).


----------



## Solrac (Jun 10, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Like Mario vs. Sonic, Doom Guy vs. Master Chief, and Peach vs. Zelda did?





:


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pecola said:


> :



 calm down it was a joke, but it was also the truth.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 10, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> calm down it was a joke, but it was also *the truth.*



Just what might ye be implyin', ol neighbor?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pecola said:


> Just what might ye be implyin', ol neighbor?



All those fights caused shit storms.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 10, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> All those fights caused shit storms.



With M vs. S causing the biggest one of them all? I guess that's one thing we can both agree without trouble.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pecola said:


> With M vs. S causing the biggest one of them all? I guess that's one thing we can both agree without trouble.



Actually the largest was Harry Potter Vs. Luke Skywalker (forgot it existed) but either way, yeah pretty much.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 10, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Actually the largest was *Harry Potter Vs. Luke Skywalker *(forgot it existed) but either way, yeah pretty much.




 mfw


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> mfw



Harry Potter fans were ass hurt the entire time.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 10, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Actually the largest was Harry Potter Vs. Luke Skywalker (forgot it existed) but either way, yeah pretty much.



It's nice to see Harry Potter win a fight, but from what I gathered on Luke, the Jedi is too much.  

But still, I don't see anything remotely topping M vs. S in pure bile and faggotry. Unless anyone can convince me otherwise.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pecola said:


> It's nice to see Harry Potter win a fight, but from what I gathered on Luke, the Jedi is too much.
> 
> But still, I don't see anything remotely topping M vs. S in pure bile and faggotry. Unless anyone can convince me otherwise.



Um Luke won.

Harry got his scar ripped open and shanked with a light saber.

Also in the preview for Mario vs. Sonic people at least tried to be decent.

HP Vs. LS's preview had Harry Potter fans whining like little bitches.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 10, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Um Luke won.
> 
> Harry got his scar ripped open and shanked with a light saber.
> 
> ...



I didn't say Luke wouldn't win, I meant to say that Harry Potter didn't deserve the stomp.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pecola said:


> I didn't say Luke wouldn't win, I meant to say that Harry Potter didn't deserve the stomp.



Oh, i thought you said it as Harry won. ;lmao


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 10, 2012)

How is this a match?

Superhuman reflexes vs hypersonic+ combat speed

Large Building level stats vs multi city block level slashes/possibly town level energy generated by limit breaks

Cloud doesn't even need magic.  A generic sword slash would be all Cloud needs to end this.  It would be over incredibly fast as well.  probably not even kidding when I say Link may not even register a thought before he's dead if we're using standard starting distance.

Sucks too, I like Link better, but Cloud kind of rapes here.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 10, 2012)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> How is this a match?
> 
> Superhuman reflexes vs hypersonic+ combat speed
> 
> ...



Well a little bit a consolation at least. But I want to know your reasons. Just curious sir.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Actually the largest was *Harry Potter Vs. Luke Skywalker* (forgot it existed) but either way, yeah pretty much.



What in the name of fuck...


----------



## Solrac (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah that is sad.

and shiki, get on the VM's. We need to talk, please. Thanks.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 11, 2012)

isn't like Master chief vs Doomguy where they banned the unmaker or the BFG invisible hitscan, or the worse that it was the plasma grenade, i mean the doomguy can tank a Missisle from a 40ft tall cyberdemon but he cant tank a single grenade?

screwattack is just a bunch of fanboy lovers, starscream loosing to a goddamn pony was worse

i belive that they'll find a way make link win this match


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> isn't like Master chief vs Doomguy where they banned the unmaker or the BFG invisible hitscan, or the worse that it was the plasma grenade, i mean the doomguy can tank a Missisle from a 40ft tall cyberdemon but he cant tank a single grenade?
> 
> screwattack is just a bunch of fanboy lovers, starscream loosing to a goddamn pony was worse
> 
> i belive that they'll find a way make link win this match



lol no they wont.

Cloud's ganna win if you know them.

Screwattack does research but they can't always research due to the voice actors for the two hosts having other jobs to do so they only go with what they found. (Hell, the guy who plays Boomstick has a family to take care of)

(Still doesn't excuse the Bomberman fight though. It's not hard to find all of White Bomber's feats. it takes 3 minutes)


----------



## Solrac (Jun 11, 2012)

In my opinion, composite Link should stomp Cloud, but like shiki said, Death battle will make cloud win and i'm prepared for the storm to come.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 11, 2012)

Badalight said:


> I think death battle is right more often than not. They do pretty good research, and it's really just 1 or 2 people that do it.



The Mai vs Chun-Li duel was a joke

A featless character vs a character with a city-block buster attack?

Seriously, what were they thinking?

On topic, Cloud stomps


----------



## Angelos (Jun 11, 2012)

Badalight said:


> I think death battle is right more often than not. They do pretty good research, and it's really just 1 or 2 people that do it.



I haven't seen every Death Battle episode, but of the ones I have seen the only problems I had were Rogue beating Wonder Woman and Mai beating Chun-Li.

Also, the Thor vs. Raiden fight should have ended 10 seconds in, but the ending was laugh worthy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Angelos said:


> I haven't seen every Death Battle episode, but of the ones I have seen the only problems I had were Rogue beating Wonder Woman and Mai beating Chun-Li.
> 
> Also, the Thor vs. Raiden fight should have ended 10 seconds in, but the ending was laugh worthy.



But in all seriousness, the fights are fun to watch. 

Willy Vs. Eggman was lulzy


----------



## Solrac (Jun 11, 2012)

^ Wily vs. Eggman is the only episode of Death Battle that I truly enjoy and still watch over and over on my leisure time.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> But in all seriousness, the fights are fun to watch.



The boobs were distracting you, right?


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 11, 2012)

shadow vs vegeta was garbitch


----------



## Solrac (Jun 11, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> shadow vs vegeta was garbitch



^ how was it so?


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 11, 2012)

Pecola said:


> ^ how was it so?



Thats not an actual question right...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Anyway, Taokaka Vs. Felicia Vs. Cloud Vs. Link? Go.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 11, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> Thats not an actual question right...



i was implying if you disagreed with the outcome or not.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 11, 2012)

Waiting for the Goku vs Superman matchup


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Waiting for the Goku vs Superman matchup



Watch as Goku somehow wins. 

Seriously, a good portion of the Screwattack crew are DBZ fanboys.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 11, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Waiting for the Goku vs Superman matchup



The shitstorms to end all shitstorms.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Watch as Goku somehow wins.
> 
> Seriously, a good portion of the Screwattack crew are DBZ fanboys.



If its DCAU Superman, then it won't bother me. Kinda in the mood to see some butthurt db fans, we only have dupekun and he hasn't made an account since Friday.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> If its DCAU Superman, then it won't bother me. Kinda in the mood to see some butthurt db fans, we only have dupekun and he hasn't made an account since Friday.



They usually use a composite version of characters so.....


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 11, 2012)

I wonder if they will use GT, have Goku as the Dragon and have Supermans limbs chopped off, Goku should have a chance then.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I wonder if they will use GT, have Goku as the Dragon and have Supermans limbs chopped off, Goku should have a chance then.



Possibly. 

Then when the fight is over.....

Superman loses = no loss

Goku losses = half their subscribers are gone. :uva


----------



## Solrac (Jun 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Possibly.
> 
> Then when the fight is over.....
> 
> ...



If superman loses, wouldn't that kinda disgrace the original by having him lose to a rip-off?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 11, 2012)

This will the version of Goku they will use.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> This will the version of Goku they will use.



But of course. Thats an incarnation that was never added to DB because Toriyama couldn't get the rights.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 11, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> The Mai vs Chun-Li duel was a joke
> 
> A featless character vs a character with a city-block buster attack?
> 
> ...



far as i remember from KoF manga:


> mai is preety fast, and her flames are strong enough to melt metal(her pyrokinesis is preety strong, but not as the same level as kyo or the other kusanagis, yagamis, crimsons or bogards around there)
> 
> Leona's Moon Blades can cut through steel like "a blade cutting though sinnew"
> 
> Goenitz its a City Block+


and yeah about the match, they will find a way to make cloud win bcuz they depend of his yaoi fanboys there

if link Win its because they will find a way to make him use even 5 tri-forces


And about the Doomguy vs master chief: as i sayed before and is confimed by everyone even from chief fanboys: the doomguy alone with his paraphernalia from the Classic Doom's can make his own Son(Master Chief) his bitch.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> far as i remember from KoF manga, mai is preety fast, and her flames are strong
> 
> Leona's Moon Blades can cut through steel like "a blade cutting though sinnew"
> 
> ...



Still doesn't stop Chun from kicking her head off. 

You realize Screwattack making Cloud win isn't surprising right?


----------



## Solrac (Jun 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Still doesn't stop Chun from kicking her head off.
> 
> You realize Screwattack making Cloud win isn't surprising right?



Am I the only one who wasn't upset that Mai won? 

Yeah, it seems anyone who is either a Nintendo protagonist with apparently no super-flashy feats of speed and power like Mario or a character who "relies on items too much" is getting jipped in DB. This only confirms my suspicions even more.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 11, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> far as i remember from KoF manga



That does not stop Chun from destroying the living shit out of her with a Kikoshou to the face. She left a huge crater in the forest in her fight against Bison.

And the KOF manga is not canon


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Pecola said:


> Am I the only one who wasn't upset that Mai won?



Yes you are. One of the reasons is that she would get wrecked by Chun-Li in actuality.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Yes you are. One of the reasons is that she would get wrecked by Chun-Li in actuality.



Oh well...

I didn't really care who wins. Even if Chun-Li may beat her in reality, Mai wins in front of my face, so if there's anything DB compensates for me, it's that. 

I just preferred Mai over Chun-Li in hotness. Sue me.

And on the other hand, at least it's good to someone argue against an outcome when most other people don't seem to.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Jun 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Kind of depressing though at times.
> 
> They did a shit job on Yoshi but still got the outcome correct.
> 
> ...



We learned Dig Dug was an Island Buster 



> I didn't say Luke wouldn't win, I meant to say that Harry Potter didn't deserve the stomp.



still not as bad a stomp as Raiden vs Thor or Starscream vs Rainbow dash.

and the 2nd one is even worse because hardcore Transformersfans confirmed the fight as accurate.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LKieBZ0MX4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 11, 2012)

i say only that godkiller terry can beat the shit outta of everyone in SF


----------



## Tzeentch (Jun 11, 2012)

Some of the comments on the Cloud vs Link Death battle are hilarious. 
You should read the kraos vs spawn comments of kratos fan boys thinking he is a god.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Neo-jplaya said:


> We learned Dig Dug was an Island Buster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Island buster via chain reaction.  still wont mean shit to White Bomber though.  Oh and Dig Dug can tank nukes also. 

Those guys are.....fuck i can't say it because then i would look worse than them.



Blood God said:


> Some of the comments on the Cloud vs Link Death battle are hilarious.



It also doesn't help that a couple of Link fans think his shield can block building buster slashes.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Island buster via chain reaction.  still wont mean shit to White Bomber though.  Oh and Dig Dug can tank nukes also.
> 
> Those guys are.....fuck i can't say it because then i would look worse than them.
> 
> ...



yeah even though I like Dig Dug more than Bomberman if only cause most of the time it's satisfying to see the older character win. And Dig Dug has always intrigued me with its landscape and music. 

and why are suddenly all of you ragging on Link? <_<


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Pecola said:


> yeah even though I like Dig Dug more than Bomberman if only cause most of the time it's satisfying to see the older character win. And Dig Dug has always intrigued me with its landscape and music.
> 
> and why are suddenly all of you ragging on Link? <_<



no hating on Link. It's more like were bashing the fanboys.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 11, 2012)

Neo-jplaya said:


> We learned Dig Dug was an Island Buster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not a fan of starscream or transformers, but I gotta say the vid was just... aigh. I kinda feel sorry for him. What did he do to deserve it?


----------



## Solrac (Jun 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> no hating on Link. It's more like were bashing the fanboys.



why not bash the cloud and kratos fanboys too. they're way more annoying.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> no hating on Link. It's more like were bashing the fanboys.



One time had a zelda fanboy try and debate against me, saying link could beat sora


----------



## Solrac (Jun 11, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> One time had a zelda fanboy try and debate against me, saying link could beat sora



what do you have against link, disaresta? link himself is a classic game character is made of win. Not as much as Mario, Donkey Kong, Pac-Man, and Kirby of course (but still a million times far cooler and better than Sonneek).


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 11, 2012)

Pecola said:


> what do you have against link, disaresta? link himself is a classic game character is made of win. Not as much as Mario, Donkey Kong, Pac-Man, and Kirby of course (but still a million times far cooler and better than Sonneek).



Dude, calm down

It's not like we are bashing your favourite characters


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> One time had a zelda fanboy try and debate against me, saying link could beat sora



Oh rly?


----------



## Solrac (Jun 11, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Dude, calm down
> 
> It's not like we are bashing your favourite characters



I know. I was just making 100% sure no one was underrepresenting or downplaying some of the Ninty characters.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Pecola said:


> I know. I was just making 100% sure no one was underrepresenting or downplaying some of the Ninty characters.



were not even talking about Link 

Were talking about his fanboys though


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> no hating on Link. It's more like were bashing the fanboys.



Link is a pretty cool guy saves kidnapped girls and doesn't get them killed.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 12, 2012)

Pecola said:


> what do you have against link, disaresta? link himself is a classic game character is made of win. Not as much as Mario, Donkey Kong, Pac-Man, and Kirby of course (but still a million times far cooler and better than Sonneek).



I didn't say anything bad about link, his fanboys on the other hand...


----------

